# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé may bay đi ÚC giá rẻ 01266200333

## nhamnt89

VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ ĐI ÚC
 Liên hệ : 01266200333 /04.3724 6521
YM : greencanaltour02

                  HÀ NÔI/SÀI GÒN – MELBOURNE/SYDNEY   KHỨ HỒI : 600USD
                  Vé xuất từ : 01/10/2011 – 31/12/2011 
                  Xuất phát từ : 17/10/2011 – 31/12/2011 
Các bạn muốn đi đâu? Hãy liên hệ với công ty :
CÔNG TY TNHH TM & DL GREENCANAL TRAVEL
1/429 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
Tel : 0437245292 / 01266200333
Yahoo: greencanaltour@yahoo.com
Gmail: greencanal@gmail.com

----------

